# Muay thai vs Boxing



## Zephyor (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm a big fan of both muay thai and ive set my mind into practicing both of them. 
I love the variety and efectivness of muay thai tecniques as well as the toughness and condition you get from boxing. What I'm asking is that should i do muay thai first, then boxing to get my punches better, or start boxing to get the condition? the boxing stance and habits might come off as a disadvantage in muay thai tough... ducking punches will get me kneed' What do you thinck?


----------



## drop bear (Nov 30, 2016)

Do both.  Only duck and weave when you box.  Only kick and knee when you do thai.


----------



## EMT (Dec 12, 2016)

Boxing and Muay Thai goes well together. Many gyms in Europe (and even in Thailand) teach hybrid version of Muay Thai (Muay Thai + Western Boxing)

Boxing vs Muay Thai


----------



## Saint James (Apr 17, 2020)

Bump because I'm also considering doing both but I'm not sure I'll be able to afford two classes once this quarantine's over so I'm wondering which I should start with


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 17, 2020)

Saint James said:


> Bump because I'm also considering doing both but I'm not sure I'll be able to afford two classes once this quarantine's over so I'm wondering which I should start with


What's your end goal?


----------



## ShortBridge (Apr 18, 2020)

I think that boxing is probably a better base for Muay Thai than Muay Thai is for boxing, but whichever you can get better instruction and training in should probably be your first stop.


----------



## Saint James (Apr 18, 2020)

kempodisciple said:


> What's your end goal?


Mostly just doing it for fun/fitness, I'm just curious if one is more difficult to transition into from the other or if there was one ideal base to start with between the two, or if it's purely personal preference.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 18, 2020)

Saint James said:


> Mostly just doing it for fun/fitness, I'm just curious if one is more difficult to transition into from the other or if there was one ideal base to start with between the two, or if it's purely personal preference.


Pretty much personal preference at that point. Some people would find it difficult to stop kicking/change your range  going from muay thai to boxing, and some would find it difficult to go from boxing to factoring in kicks. If you don't have a specific goal, do whichever one feels more fun.


----------

